# Dali Ikon 6 Questions



## G9logitech (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello -

Im new here so be kind. 

I have just got some Dali Ikon 6 (pair) for my home theater system. But I wanted to ask you what speakers from the Ikon range should I get for the rears (on wall or the ikon 1 or 2's)? Ive decided to go with the Ikon Vokal 2 center, sounds promising

I also wanted to ask you, if these speakers are any good for playing hard rock and rock. 

Ive auditoned these speakers at my local speaker store, however, not sure about the every day performance of these speakers?

thank you in advance

EDIT:Forgot to ask, Do blu rays play in 7.1 surround...Was thinking about getting Dali Ikon 7.1 range, however, not sure if this is even worth it due to the fact I dont see 7.1 audio on blu ray discs?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome troy. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Troy,
Welcome to the Shack.

As for the rears,... do you plan on mounting them to/on a wall?


----------



## G9logitech (Aug 26, 2009)

HI Nova -

I plan on getting the ikon 2, but then thell be basically, and exactly, right behind me due to room space problems...I built an extra room for my room (hehehe) just for home theater playing and such...But then realized its to small. Its only like 95-100 cubic feet big. So im not really sure on what to get...

If I get the ikon 2, these will be right behind me basically, and really close. If I go for the on wall speakers, the will also be right behind me as well...

Maybe I should post pics of my home made room...Not sure if this is possible on your forums though?

thanks


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I've got the IKON 6s, and no center. I have four 5" Yamaha speakers for surrounds but...

I would recommend omnidirectional surround speakers for home theater. My friend has some Mirage surrounds, and they're great. 

Instead of the IKON surrounds I would check out the Mirage OS3-Sat which can be found for $199 each.


----------



## G9logitech (Aug 26, 2009)

thanks so much for your input. I had one more question.

Do you think the Denon 4308 is a good A/V reciever for these fronts and other speaker I decide to choose. You dont think ill need a amp instead of a reciever, right?

Cause I know some amps have a distortion of like .01% (really low) and the denon 4308 has a distortion of .07% or .08 at 6 ohms ( i forgot, it either .07% or .08%)... Will I even notice a difference compared to .08% and .01%)

thanks for your input


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Due to your circumstances, I would not recommend the Ikon 2. It is rear ported and will not do very well right up against a wall. I'd go with the Ikon On-Wall.
The Denon is an excellent receiver, it should have no problems with your Ikon's.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

The Dali IKON 6 is an efficient speaker, and also has a well behaved impedance function. 

It is not a challenge for any capable reciever. :flex: 

My Denon AVR-888 has no trouble with it and the noise floor is inaudible.


----------

